# treatments



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been reading the brochure on it, and the advertisement is on the IBS Forum page.Before I spend any more money I was interested to know if anyone else on this forum had tried it and if so did it work?Cheers,Carmen


----------



## Starr (Oct 14, 2006)

Starwoman,I read that too -- it sure looked good didn't it? I was wondering about it too -- if you hear anything, please come back and share.


----------

